# You won’t believe what I got for $25



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2022)

Yep, I was looking on our neighborhood site & there was this for $25. I immediately texted them that I will buy it & mark it sold. They even brought it to our house. I plugged it in & it was making some noises, so I know what to do. Did this a few times with our other KA. You just take it apart, clean all the old grease out, and check all the gears for any chips or missing teeth. Then simply add a generous amount of grease to all  the gears & put it back together. It’a a bit messy, but I found rubber gloves, a popsicle stick , & a bunch of paper towels make it pretty easy. I ran it for a few minutes on low to get the new grease worked in. It runs like new, quiet, and smooth. So of course I had to make something with it. Yes, cinnamon buns!!







Have a great day folks!!
Al


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2022)

Sweet Al! Delivered too!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 27, 2022)

Awesome find .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2022)

Score

Chris


----------



## clifish (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice score Al,  I have always wanted one with all the attachments but it is just too big to store for the amount of use it would get.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2022)

Now THAT'S what I call a good deal!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice Score, Al !!
Nice looking Buns too!!
Yum!!
Like.

Bear.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 27, 2022)

Great Find Al.  Those buns look to die for!  I got my dried starter going good and it doubled this morning but not sure going to have time today to make SD.  Need to do today to have ready for breakfast saturday but think just going to go down to the river for some beer and a fire.  I can always make Judy's Rye tomorrow.  It only takes a few hours and is always good.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 27, 2022)

Hell of a deal Al! Great find!


----------



## tbern (Oct 27, 2022)

love good deals and you got one!!!  congrats!


----------



## PolishDeli (Oct 27, 2022)

I would've paid $25 just for the extra thumb screw, cover plate, bowl, and whisk.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 27, 2022)

crap I would pay 25 for the cin buns!  Nice score!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 27, 2022)

Heck of a steal there. Hope you feel maybe a little guilty. And Im sure those cin buns help to assuage that guilt! I know they'd make me feel better.
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice deal, new to you mixer and cinnamon buns , you are a lucky man, lol

Great score 

David


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2022)

You did good, Al. That's the same model I bought in 1980 for about $150. And it still works like new.


----------



## bakerman (Oct 27, 2022)

Your a lucky son of a gun for certain. I paid $200 for mine just 2 years ago. Great score excellent mixer too.


----------



## Newglide (Oct 27, 2022)

Score!


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 27, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> View attachment 647159
> 
> 
> Yep, I was looking on our neighborhood site & there was this for $25. I immediately texted them that I will buy it & mark it sold. They even brought it to our house. I plugged it in & it was making some noises, so I know what to do. Did this a few times with our other KA. You just take it apart, clean all the old grease out, and check all the gears for any chips or missing teeth. Then simply add a generous amount of grease to all  the gears & put it back together. It’a a bit messy, but I found rubber gloves, a popsicle stick , & a bunch of paper towels make it pretty easy. I ran it for a few minutes on low to get the new grease worked in. It runs like new, quiet, and smooth. So of course I had to make something with it. Yes, cinnamon buns!!
> ...


I have one that I will NEVER sell or give away! I use it for grinding and stuffing Italian sausages.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 27, 2022)

That's awesome Al! 

Ryan


----------



## seenred (Oct 27, 2022)

What a nice score Al!  Don't remember for sure what we gave for ours, but probably $300 or more.

And those buns look terrific!

Red


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 27, 2022)

A great deal like that could not have happened to a better guy. Enjoy.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2022)

That's a awesome score Al.   I will have to reach out to you to see how to change the grease .   Ours is 15 years old.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 27, 2022)

Great deal, I stole one about 15 years ago. They knew what it was worth just too big for them.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 27, 2022)

Great score! Congrats!


----------



## old sarge (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## chp (Oct 27, 2022)

Always fun to find the deal! Even better when you have the skills to fix it. Strong work.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 28, 2022)

Great score! Nice buns too!


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 28, 2022)

Great score, but your repair knowledge is what made it possible!  Sweet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Sweet Al! Delivered too!





chopsaw said:


> Awesome find .





gmc2003 said:


> Score
> 
> Chris



Thanks guys!!
Al



clifish said:


> Nice score Al,  I have always wanted one with all the attachments but it is just too big to store for the amount of use it would get.



We have a bigger one that Judy uses all the time, 2-3 times a week. But this smaller one will be great for small things like the cinnamon buns.
Al


TulsaJeff said:


> Now THAT'S what I call a good deal!



You got that right Jeff, I just happened to be the first one to see it. There were a bunch of people who wanted it, but she said I was first & could have it.
Al



Bearcarver said:


> Nice Score, Al !!
> Nice looking Buns too!!
> Yum!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear, the buns were killer good!
Al



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great Find Al.  Those buns look to die for!  I got my dried starter going good and it doubled this morning but not sure going to have time today to make SD.  Need to do today to have ready for breakfast saturday but think just going to go down to the river for some beer and a fire.  I can always make Judy's Rye tomorrow.  It only takes a few hours and is always good.



Thanks Brian, she’s making a loaf right now with that new mixer. I think she likes her old one better. The old one is a tank!!
Al



indaswamp said:


> Hell of a deal Al! Great find!





tbern said:


> love good deals and you got one!!!  congrats!





PolishDeli said:


> I would've paid $25 just for the extra thumb screw, cover plate, bowl, and whisk.





civilsmoker said:


> crap I would pay 25 for the cin buns!  Nice score!





JLeonard said:


> Heck of a steal there. Hope you feel maybe a little guilty. And Im sure those cin buns help to assuage that guilt! I know they'd make me feel better.
> Jim





DRKsmoking said:


> Nice deal, new to you mixer and cinnamon buns , you are a lucky man, lol
> 
> Great score
> 
> David





mneeley490 said:


> You did good, Al. That's the same model I bought in 1980 for about $150. And it still works like new.





bakerman said:


> Your a lucky son of a gun for certain. I paid $200 for mine just 2 years ago. Great score excellent mixer too.





Newglide said:


> Score!





Retired Spook said:


> I have one that I will NEVER sell or give away! I use it for grinding and stuffing Italian sausages.





Brokenhandle said:


> That's awesome Al!
> 
> Ryan





seenred said:


> What a nice score Al!  Don't remember for sure what we gave for ours, but probably $300 or more.
> 
> And those buns look terrific!
> 
> Red



Thanks a lot fellas!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> A great deal like that could not have happened to a better guy. Enjoy.



Thanks Colin!
Al



pc farmer said:


> That's a awesome score Al.   I will have to reach out to you to see how to change the grease .   Ours is 15 years old.



Thanks Adam, this time was easy, because I have done it before. But just like everything else I learned how to do it on a YouTube video. The most important thing is to use real tacky grease. A lot of videos said to use food grade grease, but there is no way that the grease can get to the food. So I used “Red & tacky”. Did our other one about 4 years ago & it works fine. Easy way to tell if the grease is breaking down is to slide the ring off (flat head screwdriver) that is just above the paddle. If there is oil in there then it’s time to change the grease. They say it should be done every 5 years or so. Our old one went 25 years, until I changed it. And it does make a big difference in the way it runs! 
Al



jkc64 said:


> Great deal, I stole one about 15 years ago. They knew what it was worth just too big for them.





pushok2018 said:


> Great score! Congrats!





old sarge said:


>





chp said:


> Always fun to find the deal! Even better when you have the skills to fix it. Strong work.





Steve H said:


> Great score! Nice buns too!





Dave in AZ said:


> Great score, but your repair knowledge is what made it possible!  Sweet!



Thanks fellas! YouTube education here!
Al


----------



## robrpb (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice find Al. Good job on the repair and cinnamon buns.

Rob


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2022)

Awesome, probably should have bought a lottery ticket the other day,


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 28, 2022)

$25 isn't a deal, Al, it's a steal. I paid $300 for my KA over a year ago.
Gary


----------



## bill1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Mighty happy for you--those have gotten real expensive lately.  
And thanks for the maintenance tip.  I really thought those kitchenaids run forever.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 28, 2022)

Great score Al and them buns look killer


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2022)

robrpb said:


> Nice find Al. Good job on the repair and cinnamon buns.
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob!
Al



Winterrider said:


> Awesome, probably should have bought a lottery ticket the other day,



Thanks , and you are right I should have bought one!
Al



GaryHibbert said:


> $25 isn't a deal, Al, it's a steal. I paid $300 for my KA over a year ago.
> Gary



Yea, I get it Gary, Just really lucked out on this one!
Al


bill1 said:


> Mighty happy for you--those have gotten real expensive lately.
> And thanks for the maintenance tip.  I really thought those kitchenaids run forever.



They do run forever, but changing the grease is critical to keep them rumnning. You won’t believe how much grease is in the gear box.
Al



pineywoods said:


> Great score Al and them buns look killer



Thanks Jerry, and yes the buns were killer. We gave most of them away to the neighbors, can’t eat like I used to!
Al


----------



## choochooman442 (Oct 29, 2022)

The plastic meat grinder attachment is junk. They used to be made of metal. Took me awhile but I finally found a NOS one on eBay. Nice find. They are great mixers.


----------



## 1Runamuck (Oct 29, 2022)

We've got 2 of them; one about 25 yrs old and a new bigger one with the lift. Excellent machines. Don't have the heart to part with the old one as it's still like brand new! You'll enjoy it, now to collect some attachments.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 29, 2022)

Great score, Al! Heck, the replacement cost of the bowl alone is $60‐$70.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2022)

choochooman442 said:


> The plastic meat grinder attachment is junk. They used to be made of metal. Took me awhile but I finally found a NOS one on eBay. Nice find. They are great mixers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The attachment we use the most is the pasta maker. I have a dedicated grinder & stuffer, so this is just a mixer for us. But if yo don’t have the pasta maker, then I would suggest you get one. Very high quality!
Al



1Runamuck said:


> We've got 2 of them; one about 25 yrs old and a new bigger one with the lift. Excellent machines. Don't have the heart to part with the old one as it's still like brand new! You'll enjoy it, now to collect some attachments.



Have several of their attachments, but like said above the one we use the most is the pasta maker. Fresh pasta is so easy to make with this attachment. We think we will probably use the big old one most of the time, but this is a nice backup!
Al
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 16, 2022)

Just saw this thread Al. I had some good fortune on KitchenAid mixers recently too. Stumbled across two brand new in the box nearby on Facebook market place. One Artisan 5 quart and one Professional 5 quart bowl lift model. Made an offer of $300 cash for the pair. Flipped the Pro model the next day for $250 and kept the Artisan for $50. Very happy.


----------



## BB-que (Nov 17, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> View attachment 647159
> 
> 
> Yep, I was looking on our neighborhood site & there was this for $25. I immediately texted them that I will buy it & mark it sold. They even brought it to our house. I plugged it in & it was making some noises, so I know what to do. Did this a few times with our other KA. You just take it apart, clean all the old grease out, and check all the gears for any chips or missing teeth. Then simply add a generous amount of grease to all  the gears & put it back together. It’a a bit messy, but I found rubber gloves, a popsicle stick , & a bunch of paper towels make it pretty easy. I ran it for a few minutes on low to get the new grease worked in. It runs like new, quiet, and smooth. So of course I had to make something with it. Yes, cinnamon buns!!
> ...


That’s a damn steal, Xmas came early.


----------



## SherryT (Nov 18, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> View attachment 647159
> 
> 
> Yep, I was looking on our neighborhood site & there was this for $25. I immediately texted them that I will buy it & mark it sold. They even brought it to our house. I plugged it in & it was making some noises, so I know what to do. Did this a few times with our other KA. You just take it apart, clean all the old grease out, and check all the gears for any chips or missing teeth. Then simply add a generous amount of grease to all  the gears & put it back together. It’a a bit messy, but I found rubber gloves, a popsicle stick , & a bunch of paper towels make it pretty easy. I ran it for a few minutes on low to get the new grease worked in. It runs like new, quiet, and smooth. So of course I had to make something with it. Yes, cinnamon buns!!
> ...



DUDE! Talk about SCORE!

The ONLY Ebay auction I ever won was my KA mixer about 15 years ago...they were going for $200+ and I got it for $89 new (I'm quite sure it was hotter than ~~~~!).

Still going strong!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2022)

Geez Al....   You fell into it and came up Roses....  That's pretty cool...


----------



## sandyut (Nov 18, 2022)

Now that’s a steal if I ever saw one!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Nov 18, 2022)

We're you nervous  hearing sirens  after that?.......nice steal lol


----------



## clifish (Jan 3, 2023)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Colin!
> Al
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Al for the tip on red and tacky grease,  just returned the food grade one I bought for $11 for a small container.  My mixer is from the 60's and I doubt she ever changed the grease.

Looking into the pasta attachment or maybe the stand alone like 

 chopsaw
 and 

 tx smoker
 has???


----------



## KM0AGA (Jan 3, 2023)

PolishDeli said:


> I would've paid $25 just for the extra thumb screw, cover plate, bowl, and whisk.


Great find.  I agree with PolishDeli..That looks like the same model I have but mine is blue.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2023)

clifish said:


> Looking into the pasta attachment or maybe the stand alone like
> 
> chopsaw


I have the Marcato Atlas 150 . It goes for about 80 bucks on Amazon . Has a removable cutter head . I just ordered the Mafaldine cutter for mine . Any questions  let me know .


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jan 4, 2023)

SmokinAl said:


> View attachment 647159
> 
> 
> Yep, I was looking on our neighborhood site & there was this for $25. I immediately texted them that I will buy it & mark it sold. They even brought it to our house. I plugged it in & it was making some noises, so I know what to do. Did this a few times with our other KA. You just take it apart, clean all the old grease out, and check all the gears for any chips or missing teeth. Then simply add a generous amount of grease to all  the gears & put it back together. It’a a bit messy, but I found rubber gloves, a popsicle stick , & a bunch of paper towels make it pretty easy. I ran it for a few minutes on low to get the new grease worked in. It runs like new, quiet, and smooth. So of course I had to make something with it. Yes, cinnamon buns!!
> ...


great steal!


----------

